# Brandungsangeln in Westkapelle im September



## Hooper (13. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich weiß, hier und da im Forum wird das oben beschriebene schon mal besprochen#t.
Ganz konkret möchte ich jedoch Fragen, ob mir jemand Tipps oder Links geben kann, welche Angelmöglichkeiten ich in Westkapelle habe. Bin leider nicht sehr erfahren im Angeln in den Niederlanden - v.a. nicht am Meer!
Interessieren würde mich das dortige befestigte Ufer (da habe ich schon einige Angler gesehen - ich glaube, die haben auf Hornhechte geangelt) sowie der normale Strand
Vielleicht kann mir jemand Tipps geben, was man dort gut fangen kann, welche Köder und was für eine Rute (Schnur) man dafür haben sollte.
Soweit ich informiert bin, brauch man ja am Meer keine Angelberechtigung...
Interessieren würde mich dies im Zusammenhang mit meiner Angelmöglichkeit Anfang September...

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Gruß
Hooper


----------



## Dorschina (15. August 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Westkapelle im September*

Hallo Hooper,

in Zoutelande nahe Westkapelle kann man am Strand in dieser Jahreszeit vor allem Zeebaars (Wolfsbarsche) fangen.
Ich habe dort mit einer Brandungsrute, große Stationärrolle mit 0,35er Mono und Paternostermontage geangelt. Für Zeebaars mit 1/0 Haken, kleinere Haken für Plattfische. Unten dann Krallenblei mit 100-200gr je nach Strömung. Als Köder Zagers (Seeringelwurm) oder Pieren (Wattwurm). 
Die Köder und das Zubehör bekommst Du dort im Angelgeschäft. Du findest z.B. eins beim Campingplatz Zuiderduin zwischen Westkappelle und Zoutelande.
Geangelt wird dort meist um Ebbe, so kommt man nahe an die tiefe Fahrrinne.
Wenn die Flut allerdings in die Abendstunden fällt, lohnt sich auch immer ein Versuch auf Zeebars. 

Petri Heil 

Gruß
Dorschina


----------



## Hooper (19. August 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Westkapelle im September*

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort!
Wäre dann für mich eine schöne Möglichkeit mal das Brandungsangeln auszuprobieren. Und das stimmt doch wirklich - da brauch man dann keinen Vispas o.ä., oder??
Ich glaub am befestigten Strand von Westkapelle würde ichs auch gern mal ausprobieren - da standen früher immer so viele Angler die auch ordentlich was gefangen hatten. 
Gruß
Hooper#h


----------



## Dorschina (19. August 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Westkapelle im September*

Hallo Hooper,

nein, einen Vispass braucht man in Holland zum Angeln in der Nordsee nicht, dort darfst Du mit zwei Ruten quasi umsonst angeln ;-)

In Westkapelle selbst hab ich´s noch nicht probiert, weil der Typ im Angelladen sagte, dass Du dort  mit vielen Hängern rechnen musst...

Gruß Dorschina


----------



## Hooper (24. August 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Westkapelle im September*

Hallo,
dann werde ichs dann einfach mal ausprobieren und nacher meine Erfahrungen schreiben. Wenn noch jemand einen Tipp direkt für Westkapelle hat wäre ich sehr glücklich;-)
Gruß
Hooper#h


----------



## Dr.Marbuse (22. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Westkapelle im September*

moin,

Fahre jetzt Anfang Oktober für eine Woche nach Westkapelle. 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das man an dem Deich (Teerdeich) in Richtung Domburg viele Hänger bekommt. Vom Strand selber habe ich es noch nicht versucht. Ich nehme meistens eine Spinnrute mit und gehe gerne im Hafenbereich von Vlissingen auf Barsch oder oben bei Neeltje Jans kann man auch sehr gut Angeln. Die Mole ( Steg) in Westkapelle finde ich persönlich zu überlaufen.


MFG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 81065 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Westkapelle im September*

:vik:Hallo gehst du in dem hafen hinter der Zugbrücke angeln und wenn ja wie viel und wo fängst du immer? War dort zwei mal und hab einmal auf tauwurm  einen wolfsbarsch gefangen.:vik:|wavey:#6:c#h
PS. Hoffentlich klappt das dieses Jahr wieder mit dem urlaub:list aber mal wieder sehr teuer.#q


----------

